# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Կարճատեսություն

## Նոյեմ

Կարճատեսությունն այսօր բավական տարածված երևույթ է: Ուզում եմ խոսել էն կարճատեսների մասին, ովքեր մշտական ակնոց չեն կրում (օրինակ ես):

Տրանսպորտի ես սպասում, ակնոցդ դիր, նստեցիր տրասնպորտը, հանիր: Լսարանում ես, գրատախտակից բան ա պետք նայել, դիր, հետո՝ հանիր: Ու որ մարդիկ նեղանում են, որ հեռվից տեսել եմ, չեմ բարևել: Դե արի բացատրի, որ մինչև ֆոկուսի բերեցիր, անցան:

Ի՞նչ լուծում կա սրան, ո՞րը ընտրել:

ա. Մշտական ակնոց
բ. Լինզա
գ. Լազերային վիրահատություն

Հատկապես էս վերջինի մասին ի՞նչ կասեք:

----------

Nihil (20.07.2014), Ripsim (19.07.2014), Այբ (18.07.2014), Գորտուկ (19.07.2014), Մինա (18.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (23.10.2014)

----------


## Lusina

> Կարճատեսությունն այսօր բավական տարածված երևույթ է: Ուզում եմ խոսել էն կարճատեսների մասին, ովքեր մշտական ակնոց չեն կրում (օրինակ ես):
> 
> Տրանսպորտի ես սպասում, ակնոցդ դիր, նստեցիր տրասնպորտը, հանիր: Լսարանում ես, գրատախտակից բան ա պետք նայել, դիր, հետո՝ հանիր: Ու որ մարդիկ նեղանում են, որ հեռվից տեսել եմ, չեմ բարևել: Դե արի բացատրի, որ մինչև ֆոկուսի բերեցիր, անցան:
> 
> Ի՞նչ լուծում կա սրան, ո՞րը ընտրել:
> 
> ա. Մշտական ակնոց
> բ. Լինզա
> գ. Լազերային վիրահատություն
> ...


Իմ մոտ դպրոցական տարիքից եղել ա, ակնոց ընդհանրապես չէի սիրում ու միայն տանն էի դնում՝ հեռուստացույց նայելուց.Սկզբում բոլորն ասում էին, թե չդնելով ավելի կվատանա, բայց ես համոզվեցի, որ էդքան էլ էդպես չի. Ընկերներ ունեի, որ միշտ դնում էին, բայց "չարաշահում" էին. Արդեն էնքան էին սովորել ակնոցին, որ նույնիսկ կարդալուց չէին հանում. Գիտեմ, որ օրգանիզմից էլ ա կախված, բայց ինձ թվում ա էդ էլ ա խթանել, որ իրանց մոտ համարը մեծանա, իսկ իմը ահագին կայուն էր մնում.
Համալսարանից սկսած մի կերպ համոզեցի ծնողներիս ու լինզաներ սկսեցի դնել. Ակնոցից հետո մի հրաշք էր  :Jpit:  Լուրջ եմ ասում, միայն առաջին օրն ես զգում, որ ինչ-որ բան կա աչքիդ մեջ, հետո արդեն մոռանում էլ ես, որ կարճատեսություն ունես. Միակ պայմանը, որ հետևես , մաքուր պահես, ամեն հանել-դնելուց հեղուկը փոխես. Կոնկրետ ես տուն գնալուց հետո հանում էի, որովհետև մի քիչ չորություն էի զգում, բայց գիտեմ մարդկանց, որ քնելուց նոր հանում էին. 
Ու վերջապես վիրահատությունը, էս ամենալավն էր  :Jpit:  Մի տարի առաջ եմ արել ու միակ խնդիրը կապույտ լինզաներիս կարոտելն էր  :Jpit:  Ես մի տարի անգույն դնելուց հետո, հավեսի էի ընկել ու գունավոր լինզաներ էի դնում (ուրիշները մազերի սանրվածքն էին փոխում, ես աչքերիս գույնը  :Jpit:  )
Վիրահատության տեսակի մասին ակումբի բժիշկները ավելի ճիշտ խորհուրդ կտան, կոնկրետ ես ՖՌԿ տեսակն եմ արել, որի դեպքում վիրահատական միջամտությունը ավելի քիչ ա, քան Լեյզիկի, բայց ապաքինման պրոցեսն ավելի երկար ա տևում. Հենց վիրահատությունը 15 րոպե ա  տևել, ցավոտ չէր ընդհանրապես, հաջորդ մի քանի օրը մի քիչ տհաճ ցավեր կային, բայց դե դիմանալու են հաստատ. Դե մնացածը արդեն մասնագետները կասեն .

----------

Smokie (18.07.2014), Աթեիստ (19.07.2014), Գորտուկ (19.07.2014), Մինա (18.07.2014)

----------


## Այբ

> Կարճատեսությունն այսօր բավական տարածված երևույթ է: Ուզում եմ խոսել էն կարճատեսների մասին, ովքեր մշտական ակնոց չեն կրում (օրինակ ես):
> 
> Տրանսպորտի ես սպասում, ակնոցդ դիր, նստեցիր տրասնպորտը, հանիր: Լսարանում ես, գրատախտակից բան ա պետք նայել, դիր, հետո՝ հանիր: Ու որ մարդիկ նեղանում են, որ հեռվից տեսել եմ, չեմ բարևել: Դե արի բացատրի, որ մինչև ֆոկուսի բերեցիր, անցան:
> 
> Ի՞նչ լուծում կա սրան, ո՞րը ընտրել:
> 
> ա. Մշտական ակնոց
> բ. Լինզա
> գ. Լազերային վիրահատություն
> ...


Ես էլ աչքերի հետ խնդիրներ ունեմ, բայց ո՛չ ակնոց եմ դնում, ո՛չ լինզաներ: Ճիշտն ասած՝ «վախենում եմ» ակնոց դնելուց. շատերը ասում են, որ դնելուց հետո էլ չես կարող առանց ակնոցի յոլա գնալ, մյուս կողմից էլ՝ մի քիչ կոմպլեքսավորվում եմ: Բայց մի բան պիտի անեմ: Վատ տեսողությանս պատճառով երբեմն անհարմար դրության մեջ եմ ընկնում :LOL: : Ու էդքանով հանդերձ նոյի թվից էլ որոշել եմ բժիշկի գնալ ու չեմ գնում. վախենում եմ, որ ասելու են, թե անկնոցը անխուսափելի է:  :Sad:

----------

Գորտուկ (19.07.2014), Մինա (18.07.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Ես տեսողությունիցս չեմ բողոքում, չեմ դժգոհում, թվում ա թե ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, բայց... 

1. Ասենք գիրք կարդալուց շատ մոտիկ եմ պահում, չնայած մի քիչ հեռվից էլ նորմալ կտեսնեմ: 
2. Ես մի աչքով եմ նայում... Հենց էդ մի աչքս փակեմ՝ շատ ավելի վատ եմ տեսնելու, խամրած, իսկ այդ աչքով նայելուց թվում է թե ամեն ինչ սովորական է: Սովորել եմ ես դրան, չեմ կարողանում ձգտել ավելիին, չգիտես ինչու՞ դրա կարիքը չեմ զգում, թվում է թե նորմալ տեսնում եմ ու ավելին պետք չի: 

Ակնոց շատ հազվադեպ եմ դնում, հնարավոր ա էն դեպքերում դնեմ, երբ պետք լինի երկար ժամանակով հեռուն նայել:

----------

Գորտուկ (19.07.2014), Մինա (18.07.2014), Նոյեմ (18.07.2014)

----------


## Նիկեա

Հոկտեմբերի 14֊ին կլրանա հինգ տարին ինչ ակնոց եմ դնում։ Երբ նոր էր կարճատեսությունբը մոտս ի հայտ եկել, մերոնք ինձ ամեն ինչ արգելել էին.գիրք կարդալ, հեռուստացույց նայել թույլատրվում էր շատ քիչ՝ օրվա մեջ 2 ժամ։Բայց քանի որ էդ ժամանակ ես չէի պատկերացնում կյանքս առանց գրքերի, սկսեցի գիշերները թաքուն վատ լուսավորության պայմաններում կարդալ(հիմար երեխա, բան չէի հասկանում)։Արդյունքում երկու ամսվա ընթացքում կարճատեսությունս ֊2.5ից դարձավ ֊5.5։Էլի մի որոշ ժամանակ ինձ վանդակոում էին պահում, բայց հետո մերոնք էլ հասկացան, որ իմ համար արգելված պտուղը քաղցր է ու քիչ֊քիչ ստացա ազատ գիրք կարդալու հնարավորությունը։Հիմա կարդում եմ ավելի շատ քան առաջ, համակարգչի մոտ նստում եմ առաջվանից շատ, բայց կարճատեսությունս բարեբախտաբար էլ չի խորանում։Աչքերս շատ չհոգնեցնելու համար և կարդալու, և համակարգչի առաջ նստած ժամանակ դադարներ եմ տալիս։Ինչ վերաբերում է ակնոց կրել֊չկրելուն, երբեք կոմպլեքներ չեմ ունեցել, կրել եմ որովհետև դրանցով ինձ ավելի հարմար եմ զգացել։Գրել֊կարդալու ժամանակ հանում եմ, իսկ մնացած դեպքերում միշտ կրում։Զգում եմ որ մի տեսակ կախվածություն եմ ձեռք բերել, առավոտյան զարթնելուն պես, առաջին բանը որ ասում եմ ակնոցներս դնելն է։Գիտեմ որ վատ է, բայց դե ի՞նչ անեմ...

----------

Գորտուկ (19.07.2014), Նոյեմ (19.07.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Ես ակնոց սիրում եմ, դրա համար էլ հարցը լուծում եմ ակնոցներով։ Աշխատում եմ ամեն տարի փոխեմ ապրավաները։ Տենց համ ինձ էրես եմ տալիս, համ դիզայնս եմ փոխում համ էլ մի տեսակ հավես ա։

Աչքի հետ կապված ցանկացած պրոցեդուրայից ահավոր խուսափում եմ։ Անգամ աչքի հասարակ կաթիլներ օգտագործելը ինձանից էնքա՜ն էներգիայի խլում, որ էլ չասած։ Դրա համար վիրահատության մասին սկի չեմ էլ մտածում։

Բայց ունեմ ծանոթներ, որոնցից մեկի տեսողությունը -8 էր, իսկ մեկինն էլ -3 ու իրանք դիմեցին վիրահատության։ Էն ում մոտ -8 էր Հայաստանում արեց ու առանց ակնոցների երջանիկ ապրում է մինչև այսօր։ Արդեն անցել է հինգ տարի։ Էն ում մոտ -3 է եվրոպայում արեց ու էլի գոհ է։ Բայց չգիտեմ ինչի երկու տարի հետո կրկին դիմեց վիրահատություն ու կրկին նույն հիվանդանոցում նույն բժշկի մոտ։ Հա, մեկ էլ մոռացա ասել, որ նույնիսկ ստեղ՝ Դոմինիկյանում կան լավ մասնագետներ։ Մեր գործադիր տնօրրենի տեսողությունը ահավոր վատ էր՝ մոտ -10։ Մենք մեկ-մեկ իրա ակնոցների վրա պրիկոլներ էինք բռնում ու ասում էինք, որ մի օր քեզ սնայպերը, որ աչքիդ կրակի էտ գյուլեն կլռվի ակնոցներիդ մեջ։ Այ էտ աստիճան հաստ էին ակնոցները։ Ու բացի դրանից ինքը նաև ուներ աստիգմատիզմ։ Ու իրան այստեղ երկու վիրահատություն արեցի՝ մի հատ լազերային, մի հատ էլ աչքի խրուստալիկների։ Ու հիմա ինքը առանց ակնոցների շատ լավ տեսնում է։ Մի ծանոթ էլ ունեմ, որին Պետերբուրգում լազերային վիրահատություն արեցին, բայց ինքը միևնույն է առանց ակնոցների չէր կարող յոլա գնար, որովհետև ինքը ուներ նաև աստիգմատիզմ։ Այսինքն լազերային վիրահատության միջոցով կարճատեսությունը կարծես թե դզվեց, բայց աստիգմատիզմի պատճառով ինքը նորմալ չէր տեսնում։ Ու դրա համար էլ շարունակեց ակնոց կրել։

Քանի որ էս բնագավառում գիտելիքներս խիստ սահմանփակ են, գուցե որոշ բաներ նենց չեմ բացատրել, բայց կարծում եմ, որ իմաստը հասկանալի է։ 

Էտ մարդկանց փորձերի հիման վրա կարծում եմ, որ ճիշտ կլինի նախապես բժշկի հետ քննարկել բոլոր հարցերը։ Հատկապես եթե բացի կարճատեսությունից կան նաև այլ խնդիրներ։

----------

Գորտուկ (19.07.2014)

----------


## AniwaR

Երեխեք, իսկ որ ակնոցը մշտապես չեք դնում, ի՞նչն ա պատճառը: Տեսքը դուրներդ չի՞ գալիս: *Նոյեմ*, օրինակ քո տեսողությունը մինուս ինչքա՞ն ա: Ես 9 տարի է, ինչ ակնոց եմ դնում, 15 տարեկանից, էդ ժամանակվանից -1.5/1.75-ից դարձել է մոտ -3: Ասում են, որ դա էդքան մեծ չի, բայց ես անընդհատ ակնոց եմ դնում: Տանը-դրսում: Ու որ հանում եմ փողոցում, դառնում ա էկզոտիկ-փսիխոդելիկ հաճույքի պես մի բան: Ոնց որ էս աշխարհից չլինեմ: :Jpit: 

Ու ճիշտն ասած, ես էլ հիմա ուզում եմ հետ վարժվել: Սովորել միայն անհրաժեշտության դեպքում դնելուն, որովհետև, հա, անընդհատ ակնոցով տեսքը սկսել ա վրես ազդել: :/

----------

Jarre (19.07.2014)

----------


## Նոյեմ

> Երեխեք, իսկ որ ակնոցը մշտապես չեք դնում, ի՞նչն ա պատճառը: Տեսքը դուրներդ չի՞ գալիս:
> Ու ճիշտն ասած, ես էլ հիմա ուզում եմ հետ վարժվել: Սովորել միայն անհրաժեշտության դեպքում դնելուն, որովհետև, հա, անընդհատ ակնոցով տեսքը սկսել ա վրես ազդել: :/


-3 ա:  :Smile:   Եսիմ, չգիտեմ էլ: Ամենաշատը մամաս չի ուզում: Ասում ա՝ բեր վիրահատենք, եսիմ:  :Think: 
Բա դու՞ ինչի ես ուզում հետ վարժվել, տեսքը դուրդ չի գալի՞ս:  :Jpit:

----------


## AniwaR

> -3 ա:   Եսիմ, չգիտեմ էլ: Ամենաշատը մամաս չի ուզում: Ասում ա՝ բեր վիրահատենք, եսիմ: 
> Բա դու՞ ինչի ես ուզում հետ վարժվել, տեսքը դուրդ չի գալի՞ս:


Ահա, տեսքը... Թիթիզությունս բռնել ա: Էլ չասած, իմ ակնոցները ամեն ձև ծռվում են, էնքան նստում վրեքը: Լրիվ գժի տեսք եմ ստանում: :LOL:

----------

Գորտուկ (19.07.2014)

----------


## AniwaR

Իսկ վիրահատությունից վախենում եմ: Բա որ մի բան էն չեղավ... :/

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարճատեսությունն այսօր բավական տարածված երևույթ է: Ուզում եմ խոսել էն կարճատեսների մասին, ովքեր մշտական ակնոց չեն կրում (օրինակ ես):
> 
> Տրանսպորտի ես սպասում, ակնոցդ դիր, նստեցիր տրասնպորտը, հանիր: Լսարանում ես, գրատախտակից բան ա պետք նայել, դիր, հետո՝ հանիր: Ու որ մարդիկ նեղանում են, որ հեռվից տեսել եմ, չեմ բարևել: Դե արի բացատրի, որ մինչև ֆոկուսի բերեցիր, անցան:
> 
> Ի՞նչ լուծում կա սրան, ո՞րը ընտրել:
> 
> ա. Մշտական ակնոց
> բ. Լինզա
> գ. Լազերային վիրահատություն
> ...


Չորրորդ տարբերակ էլ կա. աչքերի վարժություններ անել։ Ես ինքս տեսողության հետ կապված խնդիրներ չունեմ, բայց գիտեմ մարդկանց, որոնց ահագին օգնել են վարժությունները։ Ուղղակի ինչպես ցանկացած ինքնուրույն լուծում, էս մեկն ավելի շատ կամք ու ժամանակ պահանջող է, դրա համար էլ մարդկանց մեծ մասը նախընտրում է ակնոց/ոսպնյակներ կրել կամ վիրահատվել։ Բայց կարծում եմ՝ արժե փորձել։ Ինտերնետում էլ ահագին նյութ կլինի էդ թեմայով, բայց եթե հետաքրքիր, ես էլ իմ իմացածը կարող եմ գրել։

----------

Jarre (19.07.2014), Smokie (20.07.2014), Նիկեա (19.07.2014)

----------


## AniwaR

Ինձ բոլոր ակնաբույժները ասել են, որ կարճատեսությունը վերականգնման ենթակա չի (ի տարբերություն հեռատեսություն (համոզված չեմ, որ տերմինը ճիշտ ա), այսինքն՝ նրա, որ մոտիկը լավ չեն տեսնում, հեռուն լավ են տեսնում): Ինձ թվում էդ վարժությունները միայն օգնում են, որ ավելի չխորանա:

----------


## keyboard

Ակնոցներով աղջիկները սեքսի են, իմեննո օպտիկական ակնոցներով, ոչ թե` արևային:
Ես ակնոց կրելը կամ կարճատեսությունը թերություն չեմ համարում, ակնոց կրող աղջիկներին էլ հավանում եմ  :Love:  :Blush:

----------

Գորտուկ (19.07.2014)

----------


## Նիկեա

> Չորրորդ տարբերակ էլ կա. աչքերի վարժություններ անել։ Ես ինքս տեսողության հետ կապված խնդիրներ չունեմ, բայց գիտեմ մարդկանց, որոնց ահագին օգնել են վարժությունները։ Ուղղակի ինչպես ցանկացած ինքնուրույն լուծում, էս մեկն ավելի շատ կամք ու ժամանակ պահանջող է, դրա համար էլ մարդկանց մեծ մասը նախընտրում է ակնոց/ոսպնյակներ կրել կամ վիրահատվել։ Բայց կարծում եմ՝ արժե փորձել։ Ինտերնետում էլ ահագին նյութ կլինի էդ թեմայով, բայց եթե հետաքրքիր, ես էլ իմ իմացածը կարող եմ գրել։


Ես երկար ժամանակ կատարում էի աչքի վարժություններ։Ճիշտ է, որոշակի լուրջ փոփոխություններ չեղան, բայց օգնեց կարճատեսությանս ավելի չխորանալուն։Հիմա էլ, երբ շատ եմ կարդում կամ երկար ժամանակ նստում համակարգչի առաջ, անում եմ։Հանգստացնող ազդեցություն են թողնում։Համենայն դեպս իմ համար վարժություններն ավելի նախընտրելի են քան կաթիլներն ու այլ դեղերը։

----------

Ուլուանա (19.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չորրորդ տարբերակ էլ կա. աչքերի վարժություններ անել։ Ես ինքս տեսողության հետ կապված խնդիրներ չունեմ, բայց գիտեմ մարդկանց, որոնց ահագին օգնել են վարժությունները։ Ուղղակի ինչպես ցանկացած ինքնուրույն լուծում, էս մեկն ավելի շատ կամք ու ժամանակ պահանջող է, դրա համար էլ մարդկանց մեծ մասը նախընտրում է ակնոց/ոսպնյակներ կրել կամ վիրահատվել։ Բայց կարծում եմ՝ արժե փորձել։ Ինտերնետում էլ ահագին նյութ կլինի էդ թեմայով, բայց եթե հետաքրքիր, ես էլ իմ իմացածը կարող եմ գրել։


Հա, վարժությունները կարան ահագին օգնեն, բայց լրիվ վերացում չի երաշխավորվում: Ուղղակի սովորաբար կարճատեսությունը երկու տարբեր բաների համակցություն ա լինում. պայմանավորված աչքի կառուցվածքով ու ակոմոդացիոն սպազմ (եթե սխալ բան եմ ասում, թող ուղղեն մյուսները, ակնաբուժությունից էդքան լավ չեմ): Ակոմոդացիոն սպազմը շատ հեշտ ա հանելը, լինի դեղերով, թե վարժություններով, թե ճիշտ հիգիենայով: Իսկ աչքի կառուցվածքը ինչքան ուզում ես, տանջվի, մեկ ա չես փոխի:

Ես էլ եմ ակնոց շատ սիրում  :Blush:  Բայց դե բնությունն ինձ գենետիկորեն լավ տեսողությամբ ա օժտել: Առաջ նույնիսկ մտածում էի սովորական ապակիներով ակնոց կրելու մասին: Հետո մտածեցի՝ լավ է, մեկ ա քառասուն տարեկանից հետո սենց թե նենց պիտի ակնոց կրեմ, պետք չի շտապել:

----------

Նիկեա (19.07.2014), Նոյեմ (19.07.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինձ բոլոր ակնաբույժները ասել են, որ կարճատեսությունը վերականգնման ենթակա չի (ի տարբերություն հեռատեսություն (համոզված չեմ, որ տերմինը ճիշտ ա), այսինքն՝ նրա, որ մոտիկը լավ չեն տեսնում, հեռուն լավ են տեսնում): Ինձ թվում էդ վարժությունները միայն օգնում են, որ ավելի չխորանա:


Կարճատեսության–հեռատեսության առումով համոզված չեմ, բայց իմ հիշելով՝ հենց կարճատեսության դեպքեր էին, կփորձեմ ճշտել։ Բայց հաստատ զուտ չխորանալուն չէր, որ օգնել էր, տեսողությունը բարելավվել էր մարդկանց։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա, վարժությունները կարան ահագին օգնեն, բայց լրիվ վերացում չի երաշխավորվում: Ուղղակի սովորաբար կարճատեսությունը երկու տարբեր բաների համակցություն ա լինում. պայմանավորված աչքի կառուցվածքով ու ակոմոդացիոն սպազմ (եթե սխալ բան եմ ասում, թող ուղղեն մյուսները, ակնաբուժությունից էդքան լավ չեմ): Ակոմոդացիոն սպազմը շատ հեշտ ա հանելը, լինի դեղերով, թե վարժություններով, թե ճիշտ հիգիենայով: Իսկ աչքի կառուցվածքը ինչքան ուզում ես, տանջվի, մեկ ա չես փոխի:
> 
> Ես էլ եմ ակնոց շատ սիրում  Բայց դե բնությունն ինձ գենետիկորեն լավ տեսողությամբ ա օժտել: Առաջ նույնիսկ մտածում էի սովորական ապակիներով ակնոց կրելու մասին: Հետո մտածեցի՝ լավ է, մեկ ա քառասուն տարեկանից հետո սենց թե նենց պիտի ակնոց կրեմ, պետք չի շտապել:


Բայց ինչի՞, Բյուր  :Huh: ։ Էդ ո՞վ ա ասել, որ քառասունից հետո բոլորի տեսողությունը պարտադիր վատանում ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ինչի՞, Բյուր ։ Էդ ո՞վ ա ասել, որ քառասունից հետո բոլորի տեսողությունը պարտադիր վատանում ա։


Գիտությունը  :Jpit: 
Ան, էդ տենց ա, ուզում ես ընդունի, ուզում ես՝ չէ: Ոսպնյակը կորցնում ա իրա առաձգականությունը, մոտիկ նայելիս նորմալ ֆոկուսի չի գալիս: Շատերը չեն ուզում ընդունել դա, չեն հավատում, բայց էդ տենց ա: Մեկը մամաս, ես իրան հա ասում էի՝ քառասունից հետո գնա, ակնոց պատվիրի: Հասավ հիսունի, նոր խոստովանեց, որ տեսողությունը վատացել ա:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երբեք չեմ կարողացել հասկանալ մարդկանց, ովքեր կպած չեն ուզում ակնոցը միշտ դնել: Ավելի լավ ա քոռ քոռ խարխափե՞ք, թե՞ ակնոց դնեք ու նորմալ տեսնեք:

Դպրոցական տարիքից ակնոցով եմ եղել, մոտ 8 տարի առաջ անցել եմ կոնտակտ լինզաների: Չնայած տեսողությունս շատ վատ վիճակում է, բայց լինզաները լրիվ բավարարում են ինձ էս պահին: Վիրահատության մասին չեմ մտածում, բայց եթե անելու լինեի, Լեյսիկ կանեի:

----------

Նիկեա (19.07.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Գիտությունը 
> Ան, էդ տենց ա, ուզում ես ընդունի, ուզում ես՝ չէ: Ոսպնյակը կորցնում ա իրա առաձգականությունը, մոտիկ նայելիս նորմալ ֆոկուսի չի գալիս: Շատերը չեն ուզում ընդունել դա, չեն հավատում, բայց էդ տենց ա: Մեկը մամաս, ես իրան հա ասում էի՝ քառասունից հետո գնա, ակնոց պատվիրի: Հասավ հիսունի, նոր խոստովանեց, որ տեսողությունը վատացել ա:


Բյուր, բայց ախր չի կարող բոլորի մոտ նույն ձևով լինել։ Հազար ու մի գործոնից ա կախված՝ աշխատանքի բնույթը, ժառանգականությունը, առողջությանը հետևելը և այլն։ Մարդիկ կան՝ ծեր հասակում էլ ակնոցի կարիք չունեն, գուցե քիչ են, բայց կան։ Տենց միանշանակ մի պնդի, էլի, որ հնարավոր չի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բայց ախր չի կարող բոլորի մոտ նույն ձևով լինել։ Հազար ու մի գործոնից ա կախված՝ աշխատանքի բնույթը, ժառանգականությունը, առողջությանը հետևելը և այլն։ Մարդիկ կան՝ ծեր հասակում էլ ակնոցի կարիք չունեն, գուցե քիչ են, բայց կան։ Տենց միանշանակ մի պնդի, էլի, որ հնարավոր չի։


Ան, կա ինվոլյուցիոն փոփոխություն կոչվածը, ինչը տեղի ա ունենում ցանկացած օրգանիզմում՝ լինի ամենաառողջ ապրողը, ամենամաքուր ժառանգականություն ունեցողը, թե ծխող-խմող, առողջությանը չհետևող մեկը: Էդ նույնն ա, եթե ասես՝ բոլորի մոտ չի, որ կնճիռներ են առաջանում կամ բոլորի մոտ չի, որ տարիքի հետ օրգանները գնալով ատրոֆիայի են ենթարկվում կամ բոլորի մազերը չի, որ սպիտակում են տարիքի հետ: Ուղղակի մեկի մոտ դանդաղ ա, մեկի մոտ՝ արագ: Մեկը մոտիկը քիչ ա օգտագործում, մեկը՝ շատ: Մեկը նկատում ա էդ փոփոխությունը, մյուսը՝ չէ: Բայց տենց մարդ չկա, որի մոտ դա տեղի չի ունենում, ինչպես և չկա անմահ մարդ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, կա ինվոլյուցիոն փոփոխություն կոչվածը, ինչը տեղի ա ունենում ցանկացած օրգանիզմում՝ լինի ամենաառողջ ապրողը, ամենամաքուր ժառանգականություն ունեցողը, թե ծխող-խմող, առողջությանը չհետևող մեկը: Էդ նույնն ա, եթե ասես՝ բոլորի մոտ չի, որ կնճիռներ են առաջանում կամ բոլորի մոտ չի, որ տարիքի հետ օրգանները գնալով ատրոֆիայի են ենթարկվում կամ բոլորի մազերը չի, որ սպիտակում են տարիքի հետ: Ուղղակի մեկի մոտ դանդաղ ա, մեկի մոտ՝ արագ: Մեկը մոտիկը քիչ ա օգտագործում, մեկը՝ շատ: Մեկը նկատում ա էդ փոփոխությունը, մյուսը՝ չէ: Բայց տենց մարդ չկա, որի մոտ դա տեղի չի ունենում, ինչպես և չկա անմահ մարդ:


Է հա, բայց ես դա չեմ էլ ժխտել։ Ուղղակի որ ասում ես՝ քառասունից հետո բոլորն էլ ակնոցի կարիք են ունենում, ես դրան էի դեմ արտահայտվել։ Թե չէ՝ պարզ ա, որ ինչ–որ չափով բոլորի մոտ էլ լինում ա վատացում։ Իսկ մազերը սպիտակելու առումով, պապիկիս մաման յոթանասունն անց էր արդեն, դեռ սպիտակ մազ չուներ  :Jpit: ։ Հասկանում եմ, որ բացառություններից ա, բայց ուզում եմ ասել, տենց դեպքեր էլ կարող են լինել։

----------


## Նոյեմ

> Չորրորդ տարբերակ էլ կա. աչքերի վարժություններ անել։ Ես ինքս տեսողության հետ կապված խնդիրներ չունեմ, բայց գիտեմ մարդկանց, որոնց ահագին օգնել են վարժությունները։ Ուղղակի ինչպես ցանկացած ինքնուրույն լուծում, էս մեկն ավելի շատ կամք ու ժամանակ պահանջող է, դրա համար էլ մարդկանց մեծ մասը նախընտրում է ակնոց/ոսպնյակներ կրել կամ վիրահատվել։ Բայց կարծում եմ՝ արժե փորձել։ Ինտերնետում էլ ահագին նյութ կլինի էդ թեմայով, բայց եթե հետաքրքիր, ես էլ իմ իմացածը կարող եմ գրել։


Այո, էդ սպազման իրոք վարժություններով բուժել լինում ա: Սաղ անգիր գիտեմ: Բայց ինձ մոտ սպազմա չկա: Գենետիկորեն ժառանգել եմ: Էստեղ ցավոք լուծում չի:
Մոտ 5 տարի ա ոչ մշտական ակնոց եմ դնում, միանգամից մշտական դնելու դժվար կլինի հարմարվելը: Եսիմ:  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Է հա, բայց ես դա չեմ էլ ժխտել։ Ուղղակի որ ասում ես՝ քառասունից հետո բոլորն էլ ակնոցի կարիք են ունենում, ես դրան էի դեմ արտահայտվել։ Թե չէ՝ պարզ ա, որ ինչ–որ չափով բոլորի մոտ էլ լինում ա վատացում։ Իսկ մազերը սպիտակելու առումով, պապիկիս մաման յոթանասունն անց էր արդեն, դեռ սպիտակ մազ չուներ ։ Հասկանում եմ, որ բացառություններից ա, բայց ուզում եմ ասել, տենց դեպքեր էլ կարող են լինել։


Ես չեմ ասել՝ բոլորը ակնոցի կարիք են ունենում, ասել եմ՝ բոլորի տեսողությունն ա վատանում առանց բացառության: Իսկ կարիք ունենալը-չունենալը պայմանավորված ա ոչ միայն առաձգականության կորստի աստիճանով, այլև տվյալ մարդու առօրյայից ու մի շարք այլ սուբյեկտիվ գործոններից: Մարդ կա ավելի շուտ կարդալը կթարգի, քան ակնոց կդնի, մարդ էլ կա հենց զգա մի թեթև վատ ա տեսնում դեմի գիրքը, վազելով կգնա ակնաբույժի մոտ:

----------


## Smokie

Երկու տարի առաջ մի վիդեո եմ տեսել, որտեղ մասնագետը խոսում էր աչքերի վարժությունների ու ակնոցների մշտականության վնասի մասին: Որ հիշեմ իր անունը կճարեմ վիդեոները, կդնեմ էստեղ:

Աչքերի վարժությունը ես սկզբից անում էի օրական երեք անգամ՝ ուտելուց առաջ, հիմա մենակ ամեն առավոտ եմ անում չհաշված շաբաթ-կիրակիները, բայց ոչ թե նրա համար, որ անհրաժեշտություն եմ համարում, այլ արդեն սովորական երևույթ ա դառել՝ ոնց որ պարտքս եմ կատարում: Նույնն էլ տաս րոպեական ամենօրյա մարզանքները (էլի բացի շբթ-կիրկ-ից)՝ եթե հանկարծ մի օր չհաջողացնեմ, շաբաթ կամ կիրակի պարտքս փակելու եմ: :Smile:

----------

Նիկեա (20.07.2014)

----------


## Guest

> Բյուր, բայց ախր չի կարող բոլորի մոտ նույն ձևով լինել։ Հազար ու մի գործոնից ա կախված՝ աշխատանքի բնույթը, ժառանգականությունը, առողջությանը հետևելը և այլն։ Մարդիկ կան՝ ծեր հասակում էլ ակնոցի կարիք չունեն, գուցե քիչ են, բայց կան։ Տենց միանշանակ մի պնդի, էլի, որ հնարավոր չի։


Էս էլ քեզ օրինակ Ան…
Պապս 80 տարեկան ա 100 տոկոսանոց տեսողություն ունի:  :Wink:  Ջահել ժամանակ էլ ստոլառ ա եղել, երկաթի շիկացած կտորից մի աչքը կուրացել ա այնպես որ համարյա ամբողջ կյանք կրկնակի նագրուզկով էլ աշխատել ա մյուս աչքը: Եթե կա մարդ, որ չի հավատում, խնդրեմ, տանեմ ծանոթացնեմ ու ոնց ուզում եք ստուգեք  :LOL: 




> Երբեք չեմ կարողացել հասկանալ մարդկանց, ովքեր կպած չեն ուզում ակնոցը միշտ դնել: Ավելի լավ ա քոռ քոռ խարխափե՞ք, թե՞ ակնոց դնեք ու նորմալ տեսնեք:


Օրինակ ես ոչ մի բան չեմ կարողանում կրել: Ժամացույց, վզնոց, ամուսնության մատանի: Քոր ա գալիս էտ մասը, ցավում ա: Այդ պատճառով էլ ակնոց էլ երբեք չեմ կրել:




> Ինձ բոլոր ակնաբույժները ասել են, որ կարճատեսությունը վերականգնման ենթակա չի (ի տարբերություն հեռատեսություն (համոզված չեմ, որ տերմինը ճիշտ ա), այսինքն՝ նրա, որ մոտիկը լավ չեն տեսնում, հեռուն լավ են տեսնում): Ինձ թվում էդ վարժությունները միայն օգնում են, որ ավելի չխորանա:


Մեր ընտանիքում համ պապաս ա ակնոցավոր -6, համ եղբայրս -3.5, համ քույրս -4: Օրերից մի օր իմ տեսողությունն էլ սկսեց թուլանալ, հասավ -3 ու բժշկական ապահովագրության բժիշկները ստուգել ու գրանցել են: Ակնոց չէի դնում ու առրդեն սկսել էի համարյա բան չտեսնել: Փողոցում երթուղային սպասելը ամենադաժանն էր: Հեռուստացույց էլ մենակ կես մետրից էի նայում: Ծրագրավորող էլ եմ, նենց ոչ օրական ամենաքիչը 9 ժամ նայում եմ մոնիտորին:
Մոտ մի տարի առաջ, տեսողությունս ինքն իրան սկսեց կարգավորվել ու հիմա հասավ 0-ի: Համ հեռուն են լավ տեսնում համ մոտիկը… նենց հավես ա: Այդ նույն բժիծկները հետթական ստուգման ժամանակ ոչ մի կերպ չեին կարում հասկանալ, թե ոնց ա տեսողությունս դզվել: Ասում են. «ի՞նչ ես արել», ես ել բան չեմ կարում պատասխանեմ, քանի որ բացառձակապես բան չեմ արել տեսողությունս ուղղելու համար:

----------

Smokie (21.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հայկ, պապդ օրը քանի՞ ժամ ա գիրք կարդում:  :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Օրինակ ես ոչ մի բան չեմ կարողանում կրել: Ժամացույց, վզնոց, ամուսնության մատանի: Քոր ա գալիս էտ մասը, ցավում ա: Այդ պատճառով էլ ակնոց էլ երբեք չեմ կրել:


Իսկ լինզա՞  :Smile:  Ես ոչ թե ցավալու կամ անհարմարության համար էի ասում, այլ էն մարդկանց ի նկատի ունեի, ովքեր որ բան չեն տեսնում, բայց կատեգորիկ կերպով հրաժարվում են ակնոց դնել:

----------


## Guest

> Իսկ լինզա՞  Ես ոչ թե ցավալու կամ անհարմարության համար էի ասում, այլ էն մարդկանց ի նկատի ունեի, ովքեր որ բան չեն տեսնում, բայց կատեգորիկ կերպով հրաժարվում են ակնոց դնել:


Համոզված եմ, որ լինզա էլ չեմ կարողանա հագնել: Բայց ես հասկացա դու որ կատոգորիաի մասին ես  :Wink:

----------


## Guest

> Հայկ, պապդ օրը քանի՞ ժամ ա գիրք կարդում:


Հիամ չի կարդում, հոռուստացույցով բավարարվում ա: Բայց, որ, օրինակ, բլոկնոտից հեռախոսահամար ա նայում չի նեվում: Մեկ մեկ էլ, կատակում ա, կամ լուրջ ա ասում, չգիտեմ, բայց ասում ա որ արարատի վրա էլի մարդիկ են բարձրանում  :LOL:  ու ցույց ա տալիս որ տեղ: Մեզ վրա էլ զարմանում ա, որ չենք տեսնում:

----------

Ambrosine (22.07.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիամ չի կարդում, հոռուստացույցով բավարարվում ա: Բայց, որ, օրինակ, բլոկնոտից հեռախոսահամար ա նայում չի նեվում: Մեկ մեկ էլ, կատակում ա, կամ լուրջ ա ասում, չգիտեմ, բայց ասում ա որ արարատի վրա էլի մարդիկ են բարձրանում  ու ցույց ա տալիս որ տեղ: Մեզ վրա էլ զարմանում ա, որ չենք տեսնում:


Բա սաղ էդ կարդալն ա  :Jpit:  Կարդացող մարդն ահագին կնեղվի: Իսկ բլոկնոտից հեռախոսի համար նայելը պրոբլեմ չի, պետք ա մի քիչ հեռու պահել, ու կերևա: Բայց կարդալուց հարմար չի գիրքը միշտ հեռու պահած կարդալը:

----------


## Guest

> Բա սաղ էդ կարդալն ա  Կարդացող մարդն ահագին կնեղվի: Իսկ բլոկնոտից հեռախոսի համար նայելը պրոբլեմ չի, պետք ա մի քիչ հեռու պահել, ու կերևա: Բայց կարդալուց հարմար չի գիրքը միշտ հեռու պահած կարդալը:


StrangeLittleGirl, ասում եմ, պլյուս չկա: Հաստատ: Զգացվում ա էլի: Այդքան համոզված էմ, որ կարող եմ գռազ գալ  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> StrangeLittleGirl, ասում եմ, պլյուս չկա: Հաստատ: Զգացվում ա էլի: Այդքան համոզված էմ, որ կարող եմ գռազ գալ


Հայկ, իսկ ես ասում եմ՝ ձև չի չլինի, ուղղակի իրան շատ պետք չի մոտիկը, չի զգում, իսկ հեռուն տեսնում ա նենց, ոնց որ միշտ:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Համոզված եմ, որ լինզա էլ չեմ կարողանա հագնել: Բայց ես հասկացա դու որ կատոգորիաի մասին ես


Ինչի՞ ես համոզված, լինզան ընդհանրապես չես զգում, շատ հաճախ նույնիսկ մոռանում ես, որ աչքիդ վրա բան կա: Հանել դնել սովորելն էլ 1 շաբաթից մի երկու ամիս ա տևում, հետո դառնում ա մեխանիկական գործողություն ասենք շնուրոկները կապելու նման:

----------


## Guest

> Ինչի՞ ես համոզված, լինզան ընդհանրապես չես զգում, շատ հաճախ նույնիսկ մոռանում ես, որ աչքիդ վրա բան կա: Հանել դնել սովորելն էլ 1 շաբաթից մի երկու ամիս ա տևում, հետո դառնում ա մեխանիկական գործողություն ասենք շնուրոկները կապելու նման:


Դե լավ, որ հանկարծ էլի փչացավ տեսողությունս, կփորջեմ: Բայց, հենց այնպես, հաստատ չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Nihil

Ես քանի տարի է կարճատես եմ ու մշտական ակնոց կրողներից չեմ։ Չեմ ուզում ակնոցս մշտական  կրեմ, որովհետև չեմ ուզում աչքերս սովորեն ակնոցին և մկանները չաշխատեն, հետևաբար գնալով խորանա կարճատեսությունս։ Օրինակ մի ժամանակ կանգառում որ ավտոբուսի էի սպասում, միշտ ակնոց էի դնում, եթե չդնեի, չէի կարողանա էդ թիվը տեսնել պարզապես։ Մի քանի անգամ մոռացա ակնոցս, ահագին լարվում էի մինչև մի բան կտեսնեի, իսկ հիմա արդեն ավտոբուսի թվերը առանց դժվարության հեռվից տեսնում եմ, թեև տեսողությունս շաաա՜տ վատ է։ Միստիկա։  :Think: 

Նեղվում եմ վատ տեսողությունիցս, չնայած ամեն հնարավոր ձևով ավելի ու ավելի եմ փչացնում այն։ Ամեն ինչ ֆոկուսից դուրս նկարների պես եմ տեսնում (մի դեպքում դա լավ ա՝ լուսինը շաաատ մեծ ա երևում), բայց ընդհանրապես , կուզենայի տեսողությունս վերականգնել, ուղղակի շատ կասկածելի մեթոդներով են վերականգնում տեսողությունը։ Կարող ա մեծ տարիքում ընդհանրապես բան չտեսնեմ, դեռ ռիսկի չեմ դիմի։

----------


## GriFFin

Ակնոցը, լինզան ու վիրահատությունը իրանք բոլորնել ունեն մի նպատակ` կորեկցել տեսողությունը, դրանցից ոչ մեկը չի բուժում: ա) Ակնոցը էժան է ու հարմարավետ դնելու-հանելու, մաքրելու, հիգիենայի տեսնակյունից, իրա թերությունը մեխանիկական ա` ընկնում ա, վրան կարան նստեն` կոտրեն, ով չի ծուլանում կարա հանգիստ խնդրի ակնոցներդ, դնի ու ասի. <<Դու սրանցով ո՞նց ես տեսնում>> ու նման բաներ: 
բ)Լինզան հարմար է հատկապես ձմռանը ( չեն գոլորշիանում  :Wink:  ) և արտաքնապես շատ քչերն են նկատում իրանց առկայությունը, բայց թանգ են ու պահանջում են շատ խիստ հիգիենա ու ժամանակավոր են: Գիտեմ, որ կան մարդիկ ովքեր ձեռքերը չլվանալով դնում-հանում են, կամ ութ ժամանոց լինզայով մուշիկ- մուշիկ քնում են ու իրանց բան չի լինում, բայց վստահեցնում եմ, որ կլինի, կոնյուկտիվիտը միշտ պատրաստ ա գրոհի: 
գ) Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա վիրահատույանը: Իրա բնույթով շատ թանկարժեք չի ( որպես վիրահատություն ի նկատի ունեմ ), բայց երբեք պետք չի մոռանալ, որ բժշկականը ավարտած մարդկանց մի որոշ մասը ( կամ մեծ մասը) բիզնեսմեն ա: Վիրահատության դիմողները միայն մտածում են նրա մասին, որ "կբուժվեն" ու են միտքը, որ մի քանի րոպե տևող վիրահատությունից հետո առանց լրացուցիչ ջանքի կտեսնեն` ստիպում ա բթացնել զգոնությունը: Վիրահատությանը դիմելուց առաջ պետք ա վստահ լինեք, որ Ձեր տեսողության վատացումը կանգ է առել: Այսինքն եթե Ձեզ վիրահատեն, բայց Ձեր տեսողության վատացումը դեռ չի կանգնել, ապա մի քանի տարում կարող եք վերադառնալ սկզբնական վիճակին: 
Իմ անձնական խորհուրդը ( ես ակնաբուժ չեմ, բայց հաշվի առնելով ամենինչ ասեմ) եթե շատ բարձր չէ տեսուղության "մինուսը" կամ "պլյուսը" կրեք լինզաներ դրսում, ոչ փոշոտ եղանակին ( աշխատեք ), իսկ տանը ակնոց կրեք: Ու հիշեք, որ վիրահատությունը չի բուժում այլ կորեկցում ա:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա, տեսողության վատացման հարցը են մարդկանց մոտ ովքեր դնում են ակնոց ( կամ չեն դնում, բայց կարիք կա), մի մոռացեք սուբյեկտիվ և օբյեկտիվ վատանալու հարցը: Հիմանակնում տեսուղությունը վատանում ա սուբյեկտիվորեն, բայց օբյեկտիվորեն մնում ա նույնը: Նմնան դեմքերում օգնում են վարժությունները, հանգիստը ու որոշակի դեղերը: Հա ու ասեմ, ես իմ ակնաբուժության դասախոսինել եմ հարցրել, մանկական ակնաբուժության դասախոսինել, կանադայում վերապատրաստված մասնագետինել, թե ո՞րն ա ավելի ճիշտ կրել ակնոց, թե ոչ, 100% շտկել, թե 0.25 կամ 0,5 պակաս նշանակել ակնոցը ու տենց բաներ: Երեքնել ասեցին, որ եթե կա խնդիր ապա պետք ա կրել, բայց սուբյեկտիվության պահը միշտ հաշվի առնել ա պետք: Եթե պացիենտը իրան լավ ա զգում ակնոցով, ապա անպայման պիտի կրի: Իսկ 100%-ով կորեկցելուն դեմ էր մանկաբուժը, բայց ոնց որ ինքը ասեց. <<0,25 կամ 0,5 պակաս նշանակել սիրում են ակնոց վաճառողները>>: 
Հ.Գ. Ժողովուրդ, եթե կոնկրետ հարցեր ունեք, ինձ կարող եք գրել, եթե ես չկարողանամ օգնել կդիմեմ/կհարցնեմ/ կուղորդեմ մասնագետին  ում ես վստահում եմ:

----------

AniwaR (21.07.2014), Աթեիստ (21.07.2014), մարդագայլուկ (21.07.2014), Նաիրուհի (21.07.2014), Նիկեա (21.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.07.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> Երկու տարի առաջ մի վիդեո եմ տեսել, որտեղ մասնագետը խոսում էր աչքերի վարժությունների ու ակնոցների մշտականության վնասի մասին: Որ հիշեմ իր անունը կճարեմ վիդեոները, կդնեմ էստեղ:


Երևի հենց էս վիդեոն էր՝ "Метод Бейтса": 




Ուրիշ լիի՜քը դասընթացներ էլ կան, որը 2-ուկես ժամ, որը 1-ուկես, որը 4... անձամբ ես вообще հավես ու ցանկություն չունեմ բզբզալու: :Xeloq:

----------


## Freeman

Ժամանակին ուզում էի վարժություններ անեի, բայց հիմա մտածում եմ, որ ավելի հեշտ ա մի երկու կաթիլ դեղ կաթացնել, սպազմը հանելու համար:
Համենայն դեպս ինձ էդ եղանակներից ոչ մեկը դեռ պետք չի եղել: Մեկ-մեկ, երբ գիշերները անցկացնում եմ կոմպի առաջ, մի կամ մի քանի օրով տեսողությունս վատանում ա, բայց մինչև ուզում եմ դեղ գնեմ, դզվում ա նորից:
Ամեն դեպքում, եթե տեսողությունս վատանա կամ կվիրահատեմ՝ Լիզայի նշած դեպքում, կամ էլ միշտ ակնոց կկրեմ, չեմ հասկանում ակնոց կամ լինզա չդնելու ու անհարմարության պատճառելու իմաստը:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հա ու ասեմ, ես իմ ակնաբուժության դասախոսինել եմ հարցրել, մանկական ակնաբուժության դասախոսինել, կանադայում վերապատրաստված մասնագետինել, թե ո՞րն ա ավելի ճիշտ կրել ակնոց, թե ոչ, 100% շտկել, թե 0.25 կամ 0,5 պակաս նշանակել ակնոցը ու տենց բաներ: Երեքնել ասեցին, որ եթե կա խնդիր ապա պետք ա կրել, բայց սուբյեկտիվության պահը միշտ հաշվի առնել ա պետք: Եթե պացիենտը իրան լավ ա զգում ակնոցով, ապա անպայման պիտի կրի: Իսկ 100%-ով կորեկցելուն դեմ էր մանկաբուժը, բայց ոնց որ ինքը ասեց. <<0,25 կամ 0,5 պակաս նշանակել սիրում են ակնոց վաճառողները>>: 
> Հ.Գ. Ժողովուրդ, եթե կոնկրետ հարցեր ունեք, ինձ կարող եք գրել, եթե ես չկարողանամ օգնել կդիմեմ/կհարցնեմ/ կուղորդեմ մասնագետին  ում ես վստահում եմ:


Ինձ կորեկցիան է հետաքրքիր, որովհետև մինչև հիմա գրեթե բոլոր բժիշկները 100%-ով չեն կորեկցիա արել տեսողությունս, միշտ գոնե 0.5 պակաս են նշանակել: Մենակ մի բժիշկ 0.25 կորեկցիա արեց, բայց իր նշանակած ակնոցը երկար ժամանակ չեմ կարող դնել, որոշ ժամանակ անց գլուխս սկսում է պտտվել ու պերիֆերալ տեսողությունս վարի է գնում, ամեն ինչ կլորացված եմ տեսնում: Չգիտեմ կորեկցիայից է, թե ֆոկուսը նորմալ չի չափել: Ուզում եմ գնամ նորմալ բժշկի մոտ ապակիները փոխել տամ:

----------


## GriFFin

> Ինձ կորեկցիան է հետաքրքիր, որովհետև մինչև հիմա գրեթե բոլոր բժիշկները 100%-ով չեն կորեկցիա արել տեսողությունս, միշտ գոնե 0.5 պակաս են նշանակել: Մենակ մի բժիշկ 0.25 կորեկցիա արեց, բայց իր նշանակած ակնոցը երկար ժամանակ չեմ կարող դնել, որոշ ժամանակ անց գլուխս սկսում է պտտվել ու պերիֆերալ տեսողությունս վարի է գնում, ամեն ինչ կլորացված եմ տեսնում: Չգիտեմ կորեկցիայից է, թե ֆոկուսը նորմալ չի չափել: Ուզում եմ գնամ նորմալ բժշկի մոտ ապակիները փոխել տամ:


Կորեկցելը տեսողության աստիճանից, տեսողության վատանալու պատճառից ու պացիենտից ա կախված (սովորություններ, մոռացկոտություն, լարված, չքնել պահանջող աշխատանք): Ես սխալ եմ համարում քիչ նշանակելը: Ըստ իս ճիշտ ա հարյուր տոկոս կորեկցումը ու նորմալ սպազմոլիտիկների նշանակումը: Ու կարևորը որ Դուք Ձեզ լավ զգաք, դիկոմֆորտ չպետք ա լինի: Խորհուրդ ( եթե եսպես չեք անում) երբ ընտրում եք, միանգամից մի համաձայնվեք, խնդրեք փորձնական ակնոցները ու գոնե 10-15 րոպե շրջեք սենյակում, պատուհանից նայեք մոտիկ-հեռու, եթե տարբեր են աչքերը առավել ևս եսպես պիտի անեք:

----------

Նիկեա (21.07.2014), Ռուֆուս (21.07.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Կորեկցելը տեսողության աստիճանից, տեսողության վատանալու պատճառից ու պացիենտից ա կախված (սովորություններ, մոռացկոտություն, լարված, չքնել պահանջող աշխատանք): Ես սխալ եմ համարում քիչ նշանակելը: Ըստ իս ճիշտ ա հարյուր տոկոս կորեկցումը ու նորմալ սպազմոլիտիկների նշանակումը: Ու կարևորը որ Դուք Ձեզ լավ զգաք, դիկոմֆորտ չպետք ա լինի: Խորհուրդ ( եթե եսպես չեք անում) երբ ընտրում եք, միանգամից մի համաձայնվեք, խնդրեք փորձնական ակնոցները ու գոնե 10-15 րոպե շրջեք սենյակում, պատուհանից նայեք մոտիկ-հեռու, եթե տարբեր են աչքերը առավել ևս եսպես պիտի անեք:


Լիզա ջան, նայի, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, ձախ աչքս -7 (կամ 7.25) ա, իսկ աջս -7.25 (կամ 7.5), բայց ձախս նաև աստիգմատիզմ ունի: Երկու տարբեր բժիշկներ երկու աչքիս էլ -6 են նշանակել, ինչով հիանալի եմ տեսնում (այսինքն նենց չի որ իդեալական լավ եմ տեսնում, բայց երբ ավելի ուժեղ ակնոց էին առաջարկում, մի փոքր կրելուց հետո մոտս գլխապտույտներ էին առաջանում) ու մոտ 8 տարի է հենց էս չափն եմ կրում: Վերջին անգամ երբ ստուգման գնացի, որովհետև մտածում էի, որ տեսողությունս վատացել է, ակնաբույժն ասաց, որ ուժեղացնելու կարիք չկա ու դեղեր նշանակեց սպազմը վերացնելու համար:

----------

Smokie (21.07.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Լիզա ջան, նայի, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, ձախ աչքս -7 (կամ 7.25) ա, իսկ աջս -7.25 (կամ 7.5), բայց ձախս նաև աստիգմատիզմ ունի: Երկու տարբեր բժիշկներ երկու աչքիս էլ -6 են նշանակել, ինչով հիանալի եմ տեսնում (այսինքն նենց չի որ իդեալական լավ եմ տեսնում, բայց երբ ավելի ուժեղ ակնոց էին առաջարկում, մի փոքր կրելուց հետո մոտս գլխապտույտներ էին առաջանում) ու մոտ 8 տարի է հենց էս չափն եմ կրում: Վերջին անգամ երբ ստուգման գնացի, որովհետև մտածում էի, որ տեսողությունս վատացել է, ակնաբույժն ասաց, որ ուժեղացնելու կարիք չկա ու դեղեր նշանակեց սպազմը վերացնելու համար:


Դե ասում եմ սուբյեկտիվ ա: Դուք Ձեզ եդ չափով եք լավ զգում: Իսկ իրոք վատացել էր, թե՞ Ձեզ էր այդպես թվում:

----------


## մարիօ

Էս կարճատեսությունն ինչ դաժան բան ա: Իմ  մոտ որ նոր էր սկսվել, նորմալ էի տանում, բայց հիմա  սկսել է խանգարել ահավոր:  Ես չեմ նեղվում ակնոցից, բայց որ մի օր հանկարծ ակնոցս մոռացա, էդ ամբողջ օրը մարդկանց բացատրություններ եմ տալիս, թե ինչի իրենց տեսնում ու չեմ բարևում, բայց իրականում ես ոչ թե ինքնահավան ու քիթս ցցած դեմք եմ, այլ ուղղակի չեմ տեսնում: Մարդիկ  էլ մտածում են, թե  չտեսնելու եմ տալիս կամ չեմ ուզում տեսնեմ իրենց, նեղանում են ու լիքը սենց պատմություններ, հո՞ բոլորին չես բացատրելու, որ կարճատես ես: Ակնոց ու լինզա  մոռանալն էլ իմ նման անջատված մարդկանց համար նորմալ երևույթ ա, լիքը պատահում ա ու  անհարմար իրավիճակներում եմ հայտնվում:  :Sad: 
Մտածում եմ  ինչ-որ մշտական լինզաների կամ վիրահատության մասին, կամ ակնոցս կապելու եմ ճակատիցս:  :LOL:  Կամ վզիցս ցուցանակ կկախեմ՝  ես ձեզ չեմ տեսնում, եկեք գրկեք ինձ բովանդակությամբ:  :Blush:

----------

Դատարկություն (23.02.2015), Ռեյ սամա (14.02.2015)

----------

